# Your thoughts on wastegate signal location.



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Where do you turbo guys pick up the signal for your wastegates? Compressor outlet, after IC(before TB), after TB? I know a little bit on the subject(some pros and cons of the locations), whats your take?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Where do you turbo guys pick up the signal for your wastegates? Compressor outlet, after IC(before TB), after TB? I know a little bit on the subject(some pros and cons of the locations), whats your take? *


The bst place for the snappyest response is as far away form the turbo as posible, which means the manifold plenum.

Mike


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike, If I go to the plenum will I get boost-spike induced heat? If so, will it be very much heat or would it be nothing to worry about?


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey Mike, what exactly do you mean by snappiest response? Right now, I have both my wastegate and boost gauge from before the throttle body, after the IC. According to the gauge, the boost is spiking pretty high (10 psi) in 1st gear and will spike up to 8-9 in 2nd, etc. This is running a DET t25 with the stock wastegate and actuator. I was thinking that if I got the wastegate signal closer to the turbo, it would catch the pressure build up faster and keep it from spiking. It's actually about as far as you can get without being from the manifold plenum but I was going to move some of the vacuum lines around.... thanks for the tips!

Khiem


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Mike, If I go to the plenum will I get boost-spike induced heat? If so, will it be very much heat or would it be nothing to worry about? *


No don't worry, I take the signal by teeing into the fuel pressure regulator line.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

spdracerUT said:


> *Hey Mike, what exactly do you mean by snappiest response? Right now, I have both my wastegate and boost gauge from before the throttle body, after the IC. According to the gauge, the boost is spiking pretty high (10 psi) in 1st gear and will spike up to 8-9 in 2nd, etc. This is running a DET t25 with the stock wastegate and actuator. I was thinking that if I got the wastegate signal closer to the turbo, it would catch the pressure build up faster and keep it from spiking. It's actually about as far as you can get without being from the manifold plenum but I was going to move some of the vacuum lines around.... thanks for the tips!
> 
> Khiem *


You will notice a more laggy soggy feel if you locate it in your compressor housing.

Mike


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike, even though you said not to worry about it I am curious about these things. Could you give me a precentage of boost spike that one would see with the signal from the plenum as compared to the compressor housing. I know there are probly alot of variables between different setups(IC,pipes, ect), but when the gears in my head start turning on something, even a monkey wrench wont stop them.(unless you hit my head with it)


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Mike, even though you said not to worry about it I am curious about these things. Could you give me a precentage of boost spike that one would see with the signal from the plenum as compared to the compressor housing. I know there are probly alot of variables between different setups(IC,pipes, ect), but when the gears in my head start turning on something, even a monkey wrench wont stop them.(unless you hit my head with it) *


The boost would not spike any more than would be worth doing anything about


----------

